# amf polar bear snow thrower



## tom noonan (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a amf snowthrower with an 8 HP techumseh motor, would guess it is from the late 70's to early 80's. it was given to me with no manual or reference guide, i need to know what size spark plug this should take, the one that was in it is an ngk br 9, which i am pretty sure is wrong, it seems to long, i know my 5 hp techumseh takes a champion jc 8. thanks for any info that will help.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF

I am not sure what the plug spec is for your engine - but agree with you, that the old side valve (L Head) engines usually used short (not the long reach) plugs.

As the engine makers spec numerous plugs (from different makers) for their engines - I think you will have no trouble getting a correct plug by simply taking your engine make & model number with you when you go to the mower shop. These guys inevitably have books with the correct plugs for various makers' engines and models (often cross referenced from one plug maker to another).

I have an oldish Tecumseh (about 1996) 8 HP L head engine and its plug is RJ17LM - so that might be a starting point for you.

Hope that helps


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Tom,

Yep, it's that time of year for everyone to panic....the snow is on it's way. MrChooks is someone to listen to.... he might not be familiar with snow (I am envious) but he has an intuition that is quite uncanny in regard to small engines. 

I have not researched you exact engine but I find that NAPA carries most parts and specs for many smaller engines. There are many avenues that you can persue to provide maintenance tips but I rely on NAPA to keep me informed.


----------



## tom noonan (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, unfortunatly the machine was given to me and all the number were removed from the engine cover. I will try NAPA or a small engine shop for info. Thanks again


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Tom - that the engine numbers are gone is a pest:sigh: but you should be able to get some help from SABL's suggestion by going down to talk to a NAPA outlet or an experienced outdoor equipment shop armed with as much info as you can gather on your engine (eg Make, size / HP, some idea of year of manufacture etc)

Try to find one where they actually do repairs & maintenance "in house" - not some glitzy show-room outfit that just sells stuff - but who otherwise, _couldn't fix a stamp to an envelope!!_ :upset:

Once you have the the correct thread and electrode length - there shouldn't be too many choices - basically limited to "hot" or "cold" plugs.

Anyway - at the end of the day - plugs are pretty cheap - so if you get a cold plug and later find the engine would run better with a hotter plug - it's only a few $s to replace - the trick is to be certain that electrode length is correct.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi: 

The model number should be stamped on the blower housing/cover.
However if it has a gas tank that mounts to the head bolts, the gas tank could be covering it.

It probably starts with H (HM/HHM/HH).

If the gas tank is mounted to the head bolts, don't remove the head bolts unless you have a torque wrench and know how to use it.

I think you meant CJ8 plug, not JC8. A CJ8 should work OK as it is a kind of general purpose plug for small engines.

BG


----------

